# Ants



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm trying to locate some borax and or ant killer in Bacolod. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Not sure what stores you have there. Here in Iloilo I buy it at Far East Hardware. I just ask for boric acid by name. They use it as a welding flux.


----------

